# Barista Express - no water through group head



## Duncan F (May 1, 2020)

I was wondering if anybody could advise me on how to rectify this issue.

The cause, I suspect, is a blockage in the short teflon tube that runs to the group head. It has clearly been leaking for a while, as the area surrounding it is caked with scale. I was planning to replace it, but I cannot remove it, it is stuck fast, presumably bonded in place by accumulated scale.

I've tried applying a little descaler to the area, but it doesn't seem to have had much effect.

Any tips on removing this tube gratefully received.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Duncan F said:


> I was wondering if anybody could advise me on how to rectify this issue.
> 
> The cause, I suspect, is a blockage in the short teflon tube that runs to the group head. It has clearly been leaking for a while, as the area surrounding it is caked with scale. I was planning to replace it, but I cannot remove it, it is stuck fast, presumably bonded in place by accumulated scale.
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear you're run into this problem, perhaps you can supply some photographs/video?


----------



## Duncan F (May 1, 2020)

Yes, here is a photo.

Thanks.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I guess that's showing you a sight of why you should have been descaling and/or using the right water!


----------

